

Paypal India responds one day later. Bad Customer Service? - mbchandar

I have recently (re)started using Paypal. I had transferred funds from my freelancer.com account to paypal.<p>few years back, i have had my account with a bank account. but it is now closed.<p>Bcoz of this, auto withdrawal has been initiated. I saw it immediately and tried to reach paypal via phone  &#x2F; email. Phone, i was not able. so i had sent the email on the same day on which transaction have been initiated.<p>Paypal responded next day saying that transaction already completed by the time they saw it which is next day. Now they say they cant revert any completed transactions.<p>And Wrong account &#x2F; return amount will adhere to a fee oF INR 250 some thing.<p>when i called up customer care, they said they will always receive email next day and that it will take time to respond.<p>Is this how paypal takes care of their customers? even for urgent transaction related?<p>how many of you have faced such bad experiences from a reputed companies like Paypal.<p>I hope some one would solve my problem.
======
mknits
Paypal India is f*ucked up. Unusually high charges and bad customer service is
common.

Try to look for alternatives.

